# Killington



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

Tell me what you know! First trip to VT the week after Christmas this year coming up. Haven't pulled the trigger on this location yet but it looks to be the one my family wants to head up to.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Well it depends on the snow conditions because they're other places in the area.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

quebecrider said:


> Well it depends on the snow conditions because they're other places in the area.


Is it typically rough at that time of the year? On average would you say....

Do you have another recommendation? Want to go somewhere that has plenty of runs and many options.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

well, this year december was awesome for the snow. Depending where you live you could go to jay peak, stowe, or killington. most of the time end of december is fine, killington is always opening on the first week of november so maybe you could get around 70% to 90% open trails


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

quebecrider said:


> well, this year december was awesome for the snow. Depending where you live you could go to jay peak, stowe, or killington. most of the time end of december is fine, killington is always opening on the first week of november so maybe you could get around 70% to 90% open trails


Good deal....not from the area. Snowboard in the southeast but will be branching out. I have family in NJ so we were attempting to make a run at a location near him we felt was big and good. If you have other suggestions let me know! Just want to have a good chance of riding quite a bit. I'm only used to 15 or so slopes in NC and 40 something in Snowshoe, so anything higher than that will be good.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Does it have to be in the U.S.?
Mont Tremblant is a good option, and with the weakening Canadian dollar, your greenbacks will buy more.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

yeah mont tremblant is a good option but killington has more trails and tremblant is really icy after 1 in the afternoon


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying to understand your timeline here. You said the first week after Christmas. Are you talking January 2016?

As for the moment there is a big storm headed that way. Should get between 10"-20" over the next 4 days.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Does it have to be in the U.S.?
> Mont Tremblant is a good option, and with the weakening Canadian dollar, your greenbacks will buy more.


Interesting option! I will have to do some research. I, personally, would be willing to go out of country. Fairly crowded area or pretty good in December?


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

Soul06 said:


> I'm trying to understand your timeline here. You said the first week after Christmas. Are you talking January 2016?
> 
> As for the moment there is a big storm headed that way. Should get between 10"-20" over the next 4 days.


Good question - Actually this is for the upcoming December in 2015. So the dates we are looking at traveling are arriving on Sunday the 27th and Departing January the 2nd. A full 5 days wherever. I noticed it may be even possible to travel to Okemo 1 or 2 of those days.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Personally I would drive right past killington and okemo to go to stowe.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

Handbanana said:


> Personally I would drive right past killington and okemo to go to stowe.


Better Snow? What gives?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Because Killington sucks ass. Lots if hype, very little vertical to back it up, and horrible crowds and rude people. Stowe is a real mountain with long runs and serious steeps. Even Pico, on the other side of Killington and owned by Killington, is better IMHO. Killington is for posers most interested in après ski partying.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

surfinsnow said:


> Because Killington sucks ass. Lots if hype, very little vertical to back it up, and horrible crowds and rude people. Stowe is a real mountain with long runs and serious steeps. Even Pico, on the other side of Killington and owned by Killington, is better IMHO. Killington is for posers most interested in après ski partying.


Thanks for your honest feedback! Is Stowe family friendly? Good snowmaking possibilities?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

personally, i would drive a little further north to sugarbush or stowe or smugglers' notch. stowe is the most expensive of the 3. if you go to stowe or smugglers' notch i would stay in burlington because there's much more to do there after your done riding. if you do go to killington the north star lodge is a nice hotel for a moderate price.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> personally, i would drive a little further north to sugarbush or stowe or smugglers' notch. stowe is the most expensive of the 3. if you go to stowe or smugglers' notch i would stay in burlington because there's much more to do there after your done riding. if you do go to killington the north star lodge is a nice hotel for a moderate price.


Thanks for that info!


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I would also skip Killington. I have had some great times there if there is fresh snow, but I have found that when there hasn't been snow in the past couple of days the mountain is brutally icy. I was just there this Saturday and Sunday, they had gotten 20" over the previous 7 days, but even so it was skied off and was straight ice everywhere. It really isn't a fun mountain when it is icy either.

I have had a blast every single time I have gone to Smuggler's Notch. It's the best mountain that I have been to on the east coast. Others that I have heard are very good, and that I am interested in hitting are Sugarbush, Jay Peak, and Stowe.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

If you really want to do it, go Jay Peak -- bring your passport and drive up to Sutton in Quebec, too. Jay Peak is total vacation spot, with big mountain riding, great water park, skating, a few restaurants. Usually gets the best snow because of Lake Champlain. 

That said, if you go to Stowe no need to stay all the way up in Burlington. There are three great mountains right there (Stowe and Sugarbush each actually have two distinct mountains). Bolton Valley is an overlooked gem, and really cheap compared to the others. You can stay in Waterbury and you're right between all three resorts, a much easier drive than Burlington. If you drive into the town of Stowe there are tons of restaurants, inns, shopping, even a small indoor water park. 

Smuggler's Notch is very family-oriented. They even name trails after Disney characters. But it's on the other side of Spruce Peak (the family mountain at Stowe) and the road is closed in winter so you have to drive all the way around. Not all that convenient.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

mckinnonwg said:


> Better Snow? What gives?


Basically because of the reasons surfinsnow mentioned below.


surfinsnow said:


> Because Killington sucks ass. Lots if hype, very little vertical to back it up, and horrible crowds and rude people. Stowe is a real mountain with long runs and serious steeps. Even Pico, on the other side of Killington and owned by Killington, is better IMHO. Killington is for posers most interested in après ski partying.


I'll also add that they have so much uphill capacity that their trails seem way more crowded than anywhere else I've been. 

Stowe has great terrain. Great lifts (no taking 3 different lifts to the top). I've only been later in the season, but they seem to get a lot of terrain open pretty quickly. Lots of good restaurants. My wife enjoys going to Stowe, and she doesn't snowboard or ski.

I'm still trying to explore New England's resorts, so I don't have opinions on some of these places (sugarbush, Jay). I'd trust surfinsnow's opinions, as the places I have been, his descriptions are pretty accurate.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

SurfInSnow is helping a lot! Thanks everyone!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

One more thing to keep in mind...the good Northern Vermont mountains mentioned have just as much vertical, if not more, than the celebrated mountains of Lake Tahoe. Sugarbush has a REAL 2,600' drop, a thousand feet more than Killington's b.s., and just as much as many of the fabled resorts out west. Stowe (Mt. Mansfield) is the highest peak in VT, but you have to hike to it...but even the lift-served runs are better, steeper, and longer than anything you'll find in most anywhere east of the Rockies. Don't hate on Vermont unless you don't like cheese, maple syrup or Subarus.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Not that he needs it but I'm going to co-sign Surfinsnow. 
Killington is okay but its not as big as the stats make it out to seem. I was there about 2 weeks ago. Had a ton of fun for the day but I wouldn't do 5 day trip there. 
Now Stowe, Sugarbush and Jay Peak....thats 5 days *WELL* spent. I usually stay in South Burlington because I like to be near some of the resturants in Burlington but you can also stay in Waterbury as suggested.
Typically I go up for 3-4 days and spend a day hitting up each resort. And they are real big mountains. Stowe and Sugarbush make up 2 of the 3 biggest mountains in New England. And thats TRUE VERTICAL (continuous top to bottom riding). I remember being a the top of each and it being basicaly a "white out" during a storm while only snowing a little more than mildly at the bottom.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

*Thanks and more thanks*

I appreciate all the info and any other you can provide would be great. With that in mind, I will give you all some details so you can maybe assist a little more and help me make my mind up.

First - I am not sure we really want to travel around all that much. We would much rather be stationary if possible. We will have 5 total kids with our family coming together. One of those is a 6 month old. So if we can opt to stick put for the 4 to 5 days we are there, that's what we would probably do. The other kids are ages 2, 3, 5, and 8. So we want to keep them occupied as well. So commuting will only take place I think if it has too. So activities around the area will be good. From what I can research, Jay's has the indoor water park and ice skating. Smugglers has snowmobiling, ice skating, recreation center, indoor pool, ziplining, and a few others. But not much is said about Smugglers outdoing Jay's peak. 

Second - My wife and I are about the only people in the family that have some experience. All of the others are pretty much doing it for the first time. So I don't want to overwhelm them but also give them plenty of places and options to learn.

Third - Me personally, I snowboard the southeast. So anything is going to be big to me. But I want to remember something and want to come back. Not wish not to come back. I know that can be hit or miss with weather. But snowmaking will be important and how well is the early season skiing. Because if the early season skiing is good. Then most likely the trails will be decent by End of December. I just want to snowboard so much that I am ready to take a break. I feel like I would get that at any three.

Fourth - we are flying in so the close the better but I will not sacrifice a good stay at a resort for a 3 hour drive. Anything outside this and it might be pushing it. Don't want to be in a car crazy long.

Fifth - Just want to be able to stay busy and have some fun. Get up and walk out on to a slope.

So off of this, where would you pull the trigger if you had to stay put?


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

If you're flying, why not fly west?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have only been to one of the resorts mentioned - Smuggler's Notch - and it sounds like it is EXACTLY what you want.
Great learning area for the kids and newbies, plus lots of challenging terrain for you and your wife.
Very good accommodations slope side, plus a recreation centre with pool, hot tubs.
The kids should love it.

I'll let those who have been to more Vermont resorts add their comments, but Smuggs should be at/near the top of your list.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

Handbanana said:


> If you're flying, why not fly west?


I agree right! lol, it boils down to my oldest brother. He is planning on driving from New Jersey so it took out flying. Don't ask me why he won't fly, being stubborn I guess. He doesn't know any better as he is a first timer


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> I have only been to one of the resorts mentioned - Smuggler's Notch - and it sounds like it is EXACTLY what you want.
> Great learning area for the kids and newbies, plus lots of challenging terrain for you and your wife.
> Very good accommodations slope side, plus a recreation centre with pool, hot tubs.
> The kids should love it.
> ...


What were your thoughts on the runs at Smuggs?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jay Peak or Smugglers Notch is the two you should possibly look at them.

Check out both websites and see which is better for your group
Jay Peak Resort
Winter Vacations at Smugglers' Notch Vermont


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mckinnonwg said:


> I agree right! lol, it boils down to my oldest brother. He is planning on driving from New Jersey so it took out flying. Don't ask me why he won't fly, being stubborn I guess. He doesn't know any better as he is a first timer


After last night I think we have a lot more snow here in Vermont than they do in a lot of places out west!


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

Your not kidding!!! That should be a good time up there for the next couple of days!!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Soul06 said:


> ...Stowe and Sugarbush make up 2 of the 3 biggest mountains in New England. And thats TRUE VERTICAL (continuous top to bottom riding).


Keep in mind that Stowe and Sugarbush each have two distinct mountains. Sugarbush has Lincoln Peak and Mt. Ellen, Stowe has Mt. Mansfield and Spruce Peak. These arent b.s. "peaks" like Killington claims their six "mountains" to be, these are completely different mountains, but you can ride them with one lift ticket. Stowe's mountains are linked by a surface gondola, Sugarbush's require a shuttle drive between the two (there is a lift between them, but it's often not running, and it can be miserable in cold weather). 

Point being, more bang for your bucks. Also, both have great learning areas, whereas Jay Peak can be pretty intimidating.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I admit to only having been to Sugarbush twice but never seen the interlinking lift not running. Last time I went though it did get windy while I was on it and that sucks starting swaying. I did get a bit scared lol


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Soul06 said:


> I admit to only having been to Sugarbush twice but never seen the interlinking lift not running. Last time I went though it did get windy while I was on it and that sucks starting swaying. I did get a bit scared lol


They tend to not run it mid-week, so maybe that's it. I've caught it when it was running, but the winds can be pretty hairy through the valley. We usually just ride one mountain one day, the other mountain the next day. Plenty of terrain to keep you busy either way!


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Slidebrook lift at Sugarbush -- I've also been told that it doesn't run early/late season when there's not enough snow on the ground to allow snowmobiles to get out there in case of evacuation. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

MikeIn248 said:


> Slidebrook lift at Sugarbush -- I've also been told that it doesn't run early/late season when there's not enough snow on the ground to allow snowmobiles to get out there in case of evacuation. Don't know how true that is.


That would explain why I've rarely seen it running. I was there for Christmas holiday this year -- virtually all man-made snow -- and last time was toward the very end of the season.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

wasn't running this past Sunday, but the wind was probably a factor.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> That would explain why I've rarely seen it running. I was there for Christmas holiday this year -- virtually all man-made snow -- and last time was toward the very end of the season.


Heh. I was there over New Year's this year too. That's when we heard the evacuation theory.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

*Glad I settled on Stowe*

Didn't realize it made National Geographic's Top 10 - up there with some big dogs... Top 10 Ski Runs & Lodges - Travel - National Geographic


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mckinnonwg said:


> Didn't realize it made National Geographic's Top 10 - up there with some big dogs... Top 10 Ski Runs & Lodges - Travel - National Geographic


If you like it steep, Mt. Mansfield's famous "Front Four" is the place. Keep the kiddies over on Spruce. I was at Spruce Peak one year and it was dumping snow...got close to three feet overnight and it was still coming down, they were still digging out the Sensation Quad at 10:00. Then the groomers started coming out. _"WHAT THE HELL! This snow is PERFECT! What's with the groomers???" _The lift attendant told me that essentially they had to...Spruce Peak is basically owned by the multi-million $$ Condo Association, and they like the snow all nice a pretty for their spawn. Ugh. But over on Mt. Mansfield there are many trails which have never, ever seen a groomer and never will. Powder stashes everywhere. You'll love it! Great mountain.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

surfinsnow said:


> If you like it steep, Mt. Mansfield's famous "Front Four" is the place. Keep the kiddies over on Spruce. I was at Spruce Peak one year and it was dumping snow...got close to three feet overnight and it was still coming down, they were still digging out the Sensation Quad at 10:00. Then the groomers started coming out. _"WHAT THE HELL! This snow is PERFECT! What's with the groomers???" _The lift attendant told me that essentially they had to...Spruce Peak is basically owned by the multi-million $$ Condo Association, and they like the snow all nice a pretty for their spawn. Ugh. But over on Mt. Mansfield there are many trails which have never, ever seen a groomer and never will. Powder stashes everywhere. You'll love it! Great mountain.


That's what I'm talking about....can it be december already please! haha


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mckinnonwg said:


> Good question - Actually this is for the upcoming December in 2015. So the dates we are looking at traveling are arriving on Sunday the 27th and Departing January the 2nd. A full 5 days wherever. I noticed it may be even possible to travel to Okemo 1 or 2 of those days.



(I hope you're not tired of hearing from me  ) Anywhere is dicey in December, be it out west or New England. We got a really late start this year, but just got dumped on at the end of January. But every mountain/resort wants to be open, and every one will have snow, man made or natural. They might not be 100% open, but they'll have snow. 

Absolutely no reason on earth to drive all the way to Okemo if you're going to home-base in the Stowe area. Okemo is a fall-back mountain when you can't get to someplace good like Stowe. And it's in SOUTHERN Vermont...way better chance for snow in Northern Vermont that time of year.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

We just got that huge Juno storm. I packed my gear, ready to ride up to Vermont today...but now they're saying another big storm is coming in tomorrow. So I'm having another cup of coffee and will probably leave later today so I can be there when the fun starts falling!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> We just got that huge Juno storm. I packed my gear, ready to ride up to Vermont today...but now they're saying another big storm is coming in tomorrow. So I'm having another cup of coffee and will probably leave later today so I can be there when the fun starts falling!


FU! (I'm jealous)

Have fun man! I'll be up at Mt. Snow on Saturday myself. Not making the trek too far up North, but I'm psyched to get to Mt. Snow for my first riding of the season.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> (I hope you're not tired of hearing from me  ) Anywhere is dicey in December, be it out west or New England. We got a really late start this year, but just got dumped on at the end of January. But every mountain/resort wants to be open, and every one will have snow, man made or natural. They might not be 100% open, but they'll have snow.
> 
> Absolutely no reason on earth to drive all the way to Okemo if you're going to home-base in the Stowe area. Okemo is a fall-back mountain when you can't get to someplace good like Stowe. And it's in SOUTHERN Vermont...way better chance for snow in Northern Vermont that time of year.



Surfinsnow is giving some great advice in this thread. Anywhere in December/January can be really hit-or-miss in New England. Like others have said, we went to Killington last year at the end of Dec./beginning of Jan. (forgot exact date) and the conditions were shitty. Ice everywhere. People we talked to that day said even 2-3 days earlier was some of the best snow they have ever had. The problem was they had gotten 1-2 days of rain, which brought the ice and killed the snow.

Then, we went back up to Killington for a weekend in March and it was AWESOME. Great conditions, pretty much no ice. Sure, it wasn't powder, but it was about as close as you'll get around here. It was nicely groomed and soft. Great coverage, everything was open.

So, we're planning another trip this year to Killington for the middle of March and we're hoping for similar conditions. I disagree with some of these guys' overall assessment of Killington.

I am a big fan of Killington. They have trails and lifts for everyone. Lift lines usually aren't too bad because there are so many of them. The ones that will get backed up are the gondolas that go from the very bottom to the very top.

Now, I haven't been everywhere on the East Coast, but I've been to a good amount of places:

Killington - Favorite
Mt. Snow - 2nd Favorite
Loon - Shit snow coverage when I went
Okemo - OK (internal bleeding here, don't want to go back)
Wachusett - OK for small/close

I have not been to Stowe, Sunday River or Jay's Peak. Those are 3 that I'd really like to try and just haven't been to yet.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> Now, I haven't been everywhere on the East Coast, but I've been to a good amount of places:
> 
> Killington - Favorite
> Mt. Snow - 2nd Favorite
> ...


Stowe, Sunday River, Jay Peak.....add Sugarbush as well...will very likely make you redo that entire list. I really want to go back to Sunday River. Over the last 2 years they have been getting *BLESSED* with big storm after big storm after big storm.

Ive been to Stowe on a Sunday in Feb where there were literally no lines. I was walkign straight to the gondola with no more than a 10 second wait...literally. And Sunday River, even on a Saturday, was sweet when it came to crowds. But thats likely because of it being so far from main crowd bring metropolitan areas.


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

We will be hitting the Stowe mountain on weekday days - Monday through Friday so hopefully it won't be that bad even though it is holiday break for many. The days after Christmas but before New Years. 

With all this being said. I have never snowboarded north of snowshoe. I have seen some Icey business down here in the southeast so I am sure, or at least I think, I will see something better one of the days. But you never know. Like you all are saying, it can get Icey anywhere. I'm just hoping for 50 or more runs-some selection. And stuff longer than what is in NC and I think I will go home happy 

Thoughts?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mckinnonwg said:


> We will be hitting the Stowe mountain on weekday days - Monday through Friday so hopefully it won't be that bad even though it is holiday break for many. The days after Christmas but before New Years.
> 
> With all this being said. I have never snowboarded north of snowshoe. I have seen some Icey business down here in the southeast so I am sure, or at least I think, I will see something better one of the days. But you never know. Like you all are saying, it can get Icey anywhere. I'm just hoping for 50 or more runs-some selection. And stuff longer than what is in NC and I think I will go home happy
> 
> Thoughts?


You wont likely get icy at Stowe. Sure, it could happen. But odds are in your favor. Way better than Snow or Okemo.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mckinnonwg said:


> We will be hitting the Stowe mountain on weekday days - Monday through Friday so hopefully it won't be that bad even though it is holiday break for many. The days after Christmas but before New Years.
> 
> With all this being said. I have never snowboarded north of snowshoe. I have seen some Icey business down here in the southeast so I am sure, or at least I think, I will see something better one of the days. But you never know. Like you all are saying, it can get Icey anywhere. I'm just hoping for 50 or more runs-some selection. And stuff longer than what is in NC and I think I will go home happy
> 
> Thoughts?


If you've never ridden north of Snowshoe, Stowe will rock your...never mind. You get it.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> We just got that huge Juno storm. I packed my gear, ready to ride up to Vermont today...but now they're saying another big storm is coming in tomorrow. So I'm having another cup of coffee and will probably leave later today so I can be there when the fun starts falling!


Lucky you, I wanted to go to Shugarbush this weekend but eneded up hurting my shoulder on wednesday at windham so decided not to because I wont enjoy it that much. 

But I am going on Friday to Camelback and on sunday to windham just some mellow runs till shoulder stops hurting again. :happy:


----------



## mckinnonwg (Jan 26, 2015)

Swwwwwwwweeeeeet! And no, I'm not tired of hearing it. All the advice I can get on the area is well worth it. I know I wanted to go to other places but by the sound of it, I might find myself stating at Stowe ha


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn! It's snowing again!  

Just had to rub it in!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Soul06, you need to get out more! LOL! You hit the tiniest hills in New England, with the exception if Loon, which has some if the most real vertical and is usually one if the best. I think Ski or Snowboard magazine (or both) have rated it tops in the east for snow. That's been my experience, too. So many great mountains in Vermont...sounds like you're just not driving far enough north!


----------

